# Caulk Frustration



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with good old GE 100% bathroom clear silicone, or most any other name brand bathroom caulk. I imagine that the caulk is being applied too thick, or incorrectly. Nearly all clear silicone goes on white, but should dry clear and remain that way, regardless of moisture. _Just be sure to get bathroom caulk_...Some do have mildew inhibitors, but not mildew proofers.

I suggest that you remove all of the offending caulk and start over.

Thoroughly clean the surfaces and let them get completely dry. Cut the caulk tube tip off leaving a very small hole so a 1/8" bead comes out. Install a 1/8" bead without lumps or gobs. You're going to remove the bulk of it in the next step.

Next, get a wet rag or two handy.

Next, wet your finger with the rag. Drag your finger across the caulk, flattening it into the corner and tooling the surface at the same time. Do about 4" at a time and clean your finger off with a rag and re-wet it. You'll have a lot of caulk on your finger every time. Some people use a damp sponge, but I find it harder to control.

A lot of people, including installers, use too much caulk. Extra caulk is never better. 

Once you're done, don't use the shower until the caulk has turned completely clear. It may take up to two days depending on the thickness.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> There's nothing wrong with good old GE 100% bathroom clear silicone, or most any other name brand bathroom caulk. I imagine that the caulk is being applied too thick, or incorrectly. Nearly all clear silicone goes on white, but should dry clear and remain that way, regardless of moisture. _Just be sure to get bathroom caulk_...Some do have mildew inhibitors, but not mildew proofers.
> 
> I suggest that you remove all of the offending caulk and start over.
> 
> ...


100% correct. there is moisture behind the track and the caulk will never adhere. remove and clean then install when dry then caulk.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't see any where in his post that he is using silicone. If he isn't in my experience that may be a large part of the problem.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

mikey48 said:


> I don't see any where in his post that he is using silicone. If he isn't in my experience that may be a large part of the problem.


Agreed. That's why I made it clear that bathroom silicone should be used. :yes:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Another tip: After you remove the old caulk, let the area dry thoroughly. Then wipe the surfaces generously with denatured alcohol. That will kill anything still hanging around in crevices. Alcohol is the primary solvent in silicone caulks so you won't harm the caulk. You can use the alcohol to tool the surface after you run the new bead (wet finger or toothbrush handle or whatever). Denatured alcohol won't attack the finishes on the tub like other solvents could. It won't leave a petroleum residue to conflict with the caulks ahesive properties either.


----------

